# Now this is a blockage..............



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

http://www.aol.com/article/2016/03/...s-his-head-stuck-inside-a-drainpipe/21336391/


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

That is nuts!


----------



## Standard Drain (Feb 17, 2016)

holy crap, I love how they just brush him off after and hes good to go. kinda scary seeing them with the cut-off saw next to his head. Guess its better than the sawzall I normally use


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Cable saw. Can't beleive they used a grinder near this kid.


----------



## MACK ATTAKK (Jan 11, 2015)

lol


----------



## thomesallen (Mar 24, 2016)

Reminds me of winnie the Pooh story ...on the other hand we cant imagine what this little guy must have gone through!


----------



## Standard Drain (Feb 17, 2016)

Don't call the medics, the imperial guards have arrived.


----------

